# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mendoni se  nje mardhenje jashte-martesore eshte e nevojshme per nje martese te....

## davidd

A mendoni se  nje mardhenje jashte-martesore eshte e nevojshme per nje martese te shendeteshme, dhe pse? 

Harrova te vija dhe (Nuk e di)

Nje artikull sot ne Daily mail thote se po!!!lexojeni eshte ne anglisht. 

"Why an affair could be the key to a healthy marriage"
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...-marriage.html

----------


## Gjinokastra

Ti vet ke votuar po !

Je i martuar ? 

Pse mendon po ?

E di gruaja jote qe ke kete ide ?

----------


## davidd

haha Kam qene i martuar, por jam ndare tani. Po si ka mundesi qe asnjerit nuk ja mban te votoj. Nuk te njeh njeri ketu. Duhet ta kisha lene te fshehte ate se kush voton, do ishte me mire. 
Une jam i mendimit "po" per arsye se me ka bindur artikulli, jo se e kam bere vete ne jete dhe skam ndermend ta bej kurr.

----------


## mia@

Sa shpejt u bindke ti davidd. Me nje artikull. Imagjino te lexosh ndonje liber.  :perqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

jam e sigurte qe te gjitha vajzat do votojne jo si dhe une midish tyre.
Porrrrrrrr puna eshte se per meshkujt eshte po sepse eshte e nevojshme nje mardhenje jashte martesore .Dhe une jam dakork me po per meshkujt sepse ata velen shpejt .Vetem nuk dua te mesoj ne qofte se me ndodh.....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

U preka nga tema lol dhe harova te them qe per kete PO qe dhashe per meshkujt se kane fajin ata  por ne femrat shoqe te dashura  se ne kohet qe jetojme eshte gjeja me e kollajshme te kesh nje lidhje jashte martese......

----------


## davidd

> Sa shpejt u bindke ti davidd. Me nje artikull. Imagjino te lexosh ndonje liber.


dea, libri eshte shume i gjate, pertoj ta lexoj, keshtu qe libri nuk me bind dot mua :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Votova Jo, edhe se ne shume raste mbase nje mesim te mire e jep, kuptohet kur ke te besh me njerez te dobet, por jo budallenj (se keto te dytet jane pa shpetim lol, e mos i pacim kismet).

----------


## Izadora

> U preka nga tema lol dhe harova te them qe per kete PO qe dhashe per meshkujt se kane fajin ata  por ne femrat shoqe te dashura  se ne kohet qe jetojme eshte gjeja me e kollajshme te kesh nje lidhje jashte martese......



Ne nje lidhje jane dy veta , nje mashkull dhe nje femer, flas per rastet normale.

Nje lidhje jashte martesore, nuk e ben me te bukur martesen, por  humb deshiren per martese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> dea, libri eshte shume i gjate, pertoj ta lexoj, keshtu qe libri nuk me bind dot mua


Para se te biesh dakort duhet te lexosh dhe nje artikull qe flet per te kunderten. Bej balancin midis pro-ve dhe kundra-ve. Pastaj pyet 10 e bej si di vet.  :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Një tjetër paçavure e një mëndjeje të "ndritur" ky artikulli.

Nuk është as e nevojshme e as e domosdoshme. Që që martesë të jetë solide nevojiten të tjera gjëra dhe jo brirët. Brirët janë pikërisht ata që e shkatërrojnë atë.

Në momentin që im shoq vendos të ngrohë krevatin jo të përbashkët martesor, e kam çuar me plot dëshirë në të sëmës, e pa pishmane.

----------


## MARGUS

E sa me vjen keq per mijra cifte qe jan ndare, te shkretit nuk paskan dijt te shpetojne martesen e kjo pune paska qene shum leht ...........heeheehheh

----------


## MaDaBeR

Tashi une votova Jo, por realisht nuk mund te them me siguri as po as jo. Nuk jam i martuar dhe nuk e di, por po jap nje mendim prej beqari :P

Une nuk besoj se nje lidhje jashtemaretesore eshte ne te mire te marredhenies martesore. Qe nje martese te jete e shendetshme dhe e lumtur duhet te jete ne mes pike se pari dashuria e ndersjellte, respekti ndaj njeri tjetrit si dhe nje jete e shendetshme seksuale, e cila eshte rrjedhoje e asaj se pares. Lidhjet jashte martesore, ne shumicen e rasteve krijohen per te kenaqur deshirat seksuale. 

Pra, si perfundim pergjigja ime eshte JO.

----------


## Eve

Ndoshta per meshkujt eshte se zakonisht ata tradhetojne me shume , por per vete s'do ia falja po ta mirrja vesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Capkenja

Une votoj jo. jam e martuar dhe kam dy femije... sipas meje  kur femrat tradhetojne e bejne sepse jane me te vertete te pakenaqura, sepse mashkulli nuk arrin ti jape ato gjera per te cilat ka nevoje. nese ajo tradheton nuk ka me shprese martesa te mbijetoje, ndersa per  mashkullin eshte ndryshe per ata mund te jete vetem ajo nate dhe pike e pastaj kthehen ne shtepi sepse aty ndihen mire e te lire. edhe pse te them te drejten preferoj qe nese burri im me tradheton me mire mos ta marr vesh sepse nuk e di nese do arrij ta fal deri ne fund... nuk do jete kurre si me pare...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

votova JO.....nuk do e coja deri ne ket grad me trathtu me mire me u nda se sa keshtu gjerash.....jam shume kundra cifteve qe trathtojn partnerin i urrej....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

[QUOTE=Tironcja_BLN;2542488]votova JO.....nuk do e coja deri ne ket grad me trathtu me mire me u nda se sa keshtu gjerash.....jam shume kundra cifteve qe trathtojn partnerin i urrej....[/QUO Dhe une jo thashe po nje e vertete qe thashe ju dogji shume anetareve .
Jam shuma dakort me ty por  ne kohet qe jetojme eshte e veshtire qe mashkulli mos kete mardhenje jashte martese........sepse nuk i intereson martesa po aventurat eshte ne tipin e mashkullit dhe neqoftese thone jo genjejne......

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e po ai mashkull qe trathton me mire ta lej fare gruan dhe te bej cfare te doj se sa te lendoj dhe nji njeri qe esht i pa fajshem kjo gje vlen dhe per nji femer se me keto kohe qe kan ardhur ka shume femra qe trathtojn...as nuk ari dot ti kuptoj keto njerez qe bejn keshtu gjerash dhe as nuk dua ti kuptoj....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> e po ai mashkull qe trathton me mire ta lej fare gruan dhe te bej cfare te doj se sa te lendoj dhe nji njeri qe esht i pa fajshem kjo gje vlen dhe per nji femer se me keto kohe qe kan ardhur ka shume femra qe trathtojn...as nuk ari dot ti kuptoj keto njerez qe bejn keshtu gjerash dhe as nuk dua ti kuptoj....


edhe une nuk i kuptoj ,sidomos gruaja duhet te mbaje karakterin e saj  dhe te mbaje familjen.
Eshte nje teme shume e gjate qe ne nje forum nuk zgjidhet  .

----------


## padrilla

mendoj qe jo.

----------

